# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Cheap pavers in Melbourne?

## jacquiw

Hi we are planning on some DIY paving and need about 60m of concrete pavers either 300x300 or 500x500. Does anyone know where we would find the cheapest prices in Melbourne? 
Thanks,
Jacqui

----------


## Planned LScape

Try somewhere like Paveworld in Campbellfield or Greensborough, Or Hume Bricks & Pavers, or other display places around that sell a range of pavers. Even garden yards have a range of things they can order for you. 
My opinion though, the cheap concrete pavers look as cheap as they are worth. They age quick, scratch easy, and are very porous and stain very easy.  
For that size I would recommend either something from the C & M or Boral range (approx $30-$50m² depending on size and design), or there are others like Riverstone or Pavers by Design that have a much better look smoother finish, but you pay prob $10-30 more per m².  
If you go the cheaper option you can put a good sealer on them which will make them easier to look after plus making it look a but better

----------


## trentski

I know it's an old, old thread but I recently bought some pavers from Boral's Factory Outlet in Deer Park, it's on Riding Boundary Road, off Robinsons Rd. Good prices but the range is somewhat restricted, they have seconds and firsts, also have cinder blocks and retaining wall blocks.

----------

